# 21 day prog test results, 2nd cycle clomid



## Frumafran (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm wondering if there's someone who can help me make sense of my day 21 progesterone results while I wait for my clinic to call me back (know I am being really impatient!) After my first cycle on 50mg Clomid my day 21 result was 0.75 - the same as before I took Clomid. This cycle I was put up to 100mg and my day 21 result (done on day 20) was 87.3. At my day 11 scan they said I had 2 follicles (one was 11mm and the other 13.5)....does this figure suggest I ovulated and released both eggs? Is it also possible to know if this means I wil have a roughly 28 day cycle (I am really irregular normally and last month had to take Noristrethrone to induce s period)? Any advice would be great!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

The figure definitely confirms ovulation  

As for whether one or both eggs were released it's hard to say.  I've had a couple of tests on ovulatory cycles and had 7dpo levels of 42, 58 and 72 - all definitely one egg.  Over 30 is a good confirmation of ovulation, but I've seen ladies top 100 and it only be one egg so the number itself doesn't tell you much!

Although it is suggested by some that a high number can be an indicator of pregnancy chances but it's a loose association.  My son was the 58 above which came after the 72!

Your cycle should be around 28 days but without knowing what day you ovulated, it could be slightly more or slightly less xx


----------



## Maxandruby1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi yes your progesterone suggests definite ovulation but you cant tell how many eggs by the number. Your Af is generally due 14 days after ovulation unless you have a lutheal phase deficiency your cycle length depends on the day you ovulated plus 14 so for example if you ovulated on cd14 then your cycle should be 28days but if you ovulated on cd20 your cycle would 34 days long can change by a day or 2. Your p4 should be done 7days after suspected ovulation to get an accurate number but things look good


----------



## Frumafran (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, sadly AF rocked up today, feeling utterly devastated...had felt so positive about everything, now just feel silly for thinking this might have been my month. I don't know how to gear up for the next clomid cycle when I feel so helpless, I struggled not to burst into tears at work today (cried on the way in and out). I hate feeling like this! Also panicking that IVF is only available on the NHS til 35 in my county and that is less than 6 months away so should I be trying to get my nurse to fast track to that?


----------

